

Google's 'Project Loon' balloons will ring the globe within a year - anigbrowl
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/531041/emtech-googles-internet-loon-balloons-will-ring-the-globe-within-a-year

======
JSPy
I've loved this project every since i first heard about it. I'm glad to see it
being implemented so soon!

------
simplemath
End around mobile carriers?

Wouldn't mind ditching mine, that's for sure.

~~~
johansch
Would need a whole lot of ballons to do that....

(About 10M? 30M?)

